# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  ഏട്ടൻ

## nidhikutty

ഒത്തിരി ആൺകുട്ടികൾ ഉള്ള ഒരു കുടുംബമായിരുന്നു എന്റെ അമ്മയുടേത്. എന്റെ തലമുറയിലാകട്ടെ ഞാൻ എന്നൊരു പെൺതരിയും ബാക്കി മൊത്തം ആൺകുട്ടികളും. ഈ പന്ത്രണ്ട് എണ്ണത്തിന്റേയും ചേച്ചിയെന്നും ചേട്ടത്തി എന്നും ഉള്ള വിളി കേട്ടാണ് ഞാൻ വളർന്നത്. ഒരേയൊരു പെങ്ങൾ ആയോണ്ട് ആവാം ഇവന്മാർക്കൊക്കെ എന്നെ വലിയ കാര്യമാണ്. പണ്ട് ഓണത്തിന് ഏറ്റവും അധികം പുത്തനടുപ്പുകൾ കിട്ടുന്നത് കുടുംബത്തിലെ ഏറ്റവും ചെറിയ കുട്ടിക്കും പിന്നെ എനിക്കുമാണെന്നത് എന്റെ ഒരു സ്വകാര്യ അഹങ്കാരം. അമ്മയ്*ക്കും വല്യമ്മമാർക്കും കുഞ്ഞമ്മമാർക്കും അമ്മാവന്മാർക്കും കൊഞ്ചിക്കാൻ ഞാൻ മാത്രമല്ലേ ഉള്ളു. അച്ഛന്റെ വീട്ടുകാരുടെ ഗുണം കൊണ്ടാവാം അവിടത്തെ പിള്ളേരെക്കാളും ഇഷ്ടം ഇവന്മാരോട് കളിക്കാൻ. അവധിക്കാലം ആകാൻ കാത്തിരിക്കും അമ്മയുടെ വീട്ടിൽ എത്താൻ. കുടുംബത്തിൽ ആർക്കേലും വാവ ഉണ്ടാകുമ്പോൾ പെൺകുട്ടി ആവണം എന്നു ഏറ്റവുമധികം പ്രാർത്ഥിക്കുന്ന വ്യക്തി ഞാൻ തന്നെ ആയിരിക്കും. അത്രക്ക് ഇഷ്ടമാ അനിയത്തിമാരെ. അതിലേറെ ഇനിക്കിഷ്ടമുള്ള ഒരു കാര്യമുണ്ട്. എന്താണെന്നോ? ഏട്ടന്മാരെ.
അനിയത്തിയെ കിട്ടുന്നതിനേക്കാൾ ഞാൻ ആഗ്രഹിച്ചത് ഒരു ഏട്ടനെ കിട്ടാനാണ്. എന്റെ ആഗ്രഹം കാരണം ആകും അച്ഛൻ വീട്ടിലും അമ്മ വീട്ടിലും ഏട്ടന്മാർ ഇല്ലാത്തത്. കുഞ്ഞിലെ ഞാൻ അമ്മയോട് ചോദിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട് എനിക്ക് അനിയനെ തന്നതിനു പകരം ഒരു ഏട്ടനെ തന്നൂടായിരുന്നോ എന്നു.ഞാൻ വളർന്നപ്പോ എന്റെ ആഗ്രഹങ്ങളും കൂടെ വളർന്നു. ഏട്ടന്മാർ ഉള്ളവരോട് അസൂയ തോന്നും. അകന്ന ബന്ധത്തിൽ ഉള്ള പലരെയും സ്വന്തം എട്ടനായി അങ്ങു അവരോധിച്ചു നോക്കി. എവിടന്നു ശെരിയാവാനാണ്. ഏച്ചു കെട്ടിയാൽ മുഴച്ചല്ലേ ഇരിക്കൂ. Blood is thicker than water എന്നു പറയുന്നത് എത്ര ശരിയാണ്. വകയിലെ ഏട്ടന് സ്വന്തം ഏട്ടൻ ആവാൻ പറ്റില്ലല്ലോ. ആദ്യം ഒരു ഏട്ടനെ കിട്ടി എന്ന് പറഞ്ഞു ഇരുപത്തിനാലു മണിക്കൂറും ഏട്ടൻ പുരാണം പറഞ്ഞു നടക്കുന്ന എന്റെ കരച്ചിൽ ആവും പിന്നെ വീട്ടുകാർ കാണുക.
ഒത്തിരി ആഗ്രഹിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട് ഒരു ഏട്ടൻ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ എന്ന്. ഏട്ടനോട് തല്ലു കൂടണം. കുറുമ്പ് കാട്ടി ദേഷ്യം പിടിപ്പിക്കണം. ഏട്ടൻ വഴക്ക് പറയുമ്പോൾ തുളുമ്പുന്ന കണ്ണുകളുമായി മുഖം വീർപ്പിച്ചിരിക്കണം. എന്റെ സങ്കടം മാറ്റാൻ ഏട്ടൻ ജിലേബി വാങ്ങിത്തരണം. ഏട്ടന്റെ വണ്ടിയിൽ നാട് മൊത്തം ചുറ്റണം. മഴ നനഞ്ഞ് വീട്ടിൽ വരുമ്പോൾ ചെവിക്കു പിടിച്ചിട്ട് തല തോർത്തി തരണം.എന്റെ കുസൃതികൾക് കൂട്ടു നിൽക്കണം. എന്റെ non stop വാചകമടി സഹിക്കണം. ചതിക്കുഴികളിൽ വീഴാതെ എന്നെ സംരക്ഷിക്കണം.ഒരുമിച്ച് വായിനോക്കണം. സങ്കടം വന്നാലും സന്തോഷം വന്നാലും എനിക്കാദ്യം എന്റെ ഏട്ടനോട് പറയണം. മറ്റാരും എന്നെ വിഷമിപ്പിക്കാൻ ഏട്ടൻ അനുവദിക്കരുത്. ഒടുവിൽ ഏട്ടനെ ഒത്തിരി സ്നേഹിക്കുന്ന ഒരു ഏട്ടത്തിയെ രണ്ടാളും ചേർന്നു കണ്ടുപിടിക്കണം. ഏട്ടനും ഏട്ടത്തിയും ഞാനും നല്ല കൂട്ടാവണം. ഏട്ടത്തിയെ കിട്ടുമ്പോൾ ഈ കുഞ്ഞനുജത്തിയെ ഒരു ശല്യമായോ അധികപ്പറ്റായോ എന്റെ ഏട്ടൻ കാണരുത്. ഏട്ടനെക്കാളും കൂട്ടായിരിക്കണം എന്റെ ഏട്ടത്തി. ഒടുവിൽ വിവാഹ വേഷത്തിൽ നെറുകയിൽ സിന്ദൂരവും കഴുത്തിൽ താലിയുമായി ഞാനെന്റെ ഭർത്താവിനോടൊപ്പം പടിയിറങ്ങുമ്പോൾ ഉള്ളിലെ വേദന മറച്ചുവെച്ച് പുഞ്ചിരിയോടെ എന്നെ യാത്രയാക്കുന്ന ഏട്ടനെ എനിക്ക് കാണണം. ഇടയ്ക്ക് വീട്ടിൽ വിരുന്നെത്തുമ്പോൾ വീണ്ടും ഏട്ടന്റെ കുഞ്ഞനുജത്തിയായ് കുറുമ്പ് കാട്ടണം. എന്റെ ആദ്യത്തെ കുഞ്ഞിനെ ഏട്ടന്റെ കയ്യിൽ കൊടുത്തിട്ട് പറയണം ഈ എട്ടനായിരുന്നു അമ്മയുടെ ലോകം എന്നു.
എല്ലാം വെറും ആഗ്രഹം മാത്രം. ഒരു ഏട്ടനുണ്ടായിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ ഇത്രയേറെ വേദന ഉള്ളിലൊതുക്കി ഞാൻ ജീവിക്കേണ്ടി വരില്ലായിരുന്നു എന്നു. ഏട്ടനുണ്ടായിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ ജീവിതയാത്രയിൽ എനിക്ക് പലപ്പോഴും കാലിടറില്ലായിരുന്നു.  സ്വന്തം ഏട്ടനെ പോലെ ആകില്ലല്ലോ ആരും. ആഗ്രഹിക്കാറുണ്ട് അടുത്ത ജന്മത്തിലെങ്കിലും ഒത്തിരി സ്നേഹമുള്ള ഒരു ഏട്ടന്റെ കുഞ്ഞനുജത്തി ആവാൻ  കഴിഞ്ഞെങ്കിലെന്നു.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

----------

